# Seasoning the outside of a smoker??? Input please!!!



## johnnybigsmoke (Aug 24, 2010)

Howdy everyone,

I have just bought myself a beauty GOSM BB which I got for a steal at BPS. (Only $200 CANADIAN!!! I know, crazy!!!) I'm familiar with the seasoning process thanks to previous threads I've been scouring and I got some great ideas for some mods I'd like to do.

A BIG THANK YOU TO SMF AND EVERYONE WHO SHARES THEIR WISDOM WITH THE REST OF US!!!

I did come across a thread where someone had suggested to spray down the exterior of the smoker when seasoning to protect the and harden the paint and give it a nice shine, then wipe it down after a few runs... Is this balderdash or is this a recommended and practiced routine? I couldn't find any other thread that recommended this. I would love some feedback on this if anyone has any kind of experience with this...

Cheers,

JohnnyBigSmoke aka Johnny K.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how well it would work for a GOSM


----------



## mgnorcal (Aug 24, 2010)

Seems like you'd get a sticky mess on the outside that would trap dirt, though it theoretically would be an extra waterproofing layer.

If you really want to go the extra mile to protect the exterior and extend the lifespan, I'd suggest regular black BBQ paint from a spray can instead.  Heat as directed for the seasoning process before applying the paint.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2010)

Now I have a GOSM and it does look alittle tattered and worn. Maybe I should season the outside of it to. Now wait a dang minute..........I might look that way because it is about 3 years old. Sorry dude I have never heard of seasoning the outside isn't that for keeping your meat dry in a rainstorm.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 25, 2010)

I read somewhere that you can clean the exterior with armor all???? I bet that foaming tire cleaner would do a really good job getting the grease and dirt off. Just spray on, let it set then hose it off, check the inside to make sure none migrated in. I am gonna try that some day, I use my GOSM as a shelf now for when I am using the UDS, so grease sometimes gets spilled on it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 25, 2010)

I have heard of people rubbing a small amount of bacon grease onto the outside (especially any spots prone to rust), but personally I wouldn't do it for sanity reasons. Anything like that on the outside would attract dust, dirt, and could end up with bacterial growth. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I would just keep the outside clean and if it starts to rust stip it down and repaint it.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2010)

No seasoning on the outside needed.

I am on my 2nd GOSM last one was 3 years old, never covered it and the only rust was on the cooking grates.

My newer one I keep a piece of heavy vinyl on top that hangs about 4" over all sides, more worried about the inside than the outside.

I don't even oil the inside, hardwood smoke is enough to cure the inside all by itself.

I will spray the Chip Box and grates with PAM cooking spray.

The oil also attracts dirt.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks a whole bunch everyone!!! I thought that sounded odd and I'm glad I didn't end up glazing my new toy like a Christmas ham... First smoke is this weekend. Qview coming soon!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 25, 2010)

I rub the outside of my firebox with the rag I clean the grill with everytime I cook.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seems the keep the color of the metal a blackish look,and the rust is definately inhibited
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also rub the rest of the Pit to keep it shiney,yes it gets dusty,but it gets you up and off your behind to do something;besides it intrigues my guest that I take that kind of care of my Smoker-heck,it's got a whole side of the garage for itself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Maybe that's why the Wife is jealous
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------

